# Another DIY Enclosure + Hi everyone, I'm New!



## rhysmachine101 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi there everyone! 
I'm Rhys and I have been silently stalking this forum for about 6 months now,(creepy, huh?) I have been really impressed with everyones DIY enclosures, so much so that i decided to make one for myself! Plus I wish to keep some Southern Angle Headed Dragons. 
So I got out my average carpentry skills and started spending a lot of money ( I think I have been keeping the local Bunnings afloat for the last 5 months or so ) and I am nearly ready to start on the background of the enclosure! which is going to be the really fun part. I hope.

Anyway I will give you some specs on my enclosure, on the inside, the dimensions are 950mm high, and 600mm by 580mm on the x and y co-ordinates.

I have built in a rainwater system, which is in some of the pictures and it has a reservoir at the bottom which was a pain to get to stop leaking :cry: but I have seemed to have fixed that. 
The cover that will hold the substrate of the enclosure out of the water is a bread crate I cut to size and is well wrapped with plastic flyscreen. I have a pump and a filter in the cupboard underneath that, which is visible on one of the pictures.
The pump supplies the rainwater system as well as the waterfall I intend to put in.
The picture of the side of the tank is where the water level and where i can refill the reservoir for regular water changes (there is a tap underneath where I can drain it).
I also have four small solar powered fans that I am going to install within the background so I can get some air movement within the enclosure.

Umm, I think thats all I can think of... So please let me know what you think so far and let me know if I can improve it somehow or if I've done something wrong!! anything at all!!! hurl the criticism my way! I can take it!  
Plus does anyone have any ideas about what kind of background would be good? I mean it has to have a waterfall and a number of different levels(to make up for the lack of ground space) I was going to go the foam+greatstuff(expandafoam) rock approach but I know that Southern angles like limbs to climb up and some sort of canopy? to hide under? So any ideas or reference pics would be greatly appreciated!






Thanks for reading! I know its a really looooooong post! Sorry!


----------



## dossy (Aug 18, 2010)

thats alright i got a few days off school so i got time to read...the only thing i can think of that your doing wrong is shoping at bunnins...go to builder yards/ timber yards. evrything is so much cheaper there...i will like to see some pics of the finished thing


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 18, 2010)

hi and welcome to the forums looking good mate


----------



## beney_boy (Aug 18, 2010)

i think its awesome. i think you can probably combat the limb problem by adding some branches and pieces of driftwood into the background as you make it. eg. make your shelves and such out of the poly, then cable tie some T-sections of wood into it and fill with expandafoam.i think ive seen this done a bit more in american frog enclosures but should b fine in your case.


----------



## ezekiel86 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking good mate..keep us posted with pics..keen to see how it turns out!
all the best with it


----------



## diprotodon (Aug 18, 2010)

be careful !!! electricity and water !!!!


----------



## Midcoaster (Aug 18, 2010)

Wood,water and electricity not my fav combo but good luck!


----------

